# Prayers Needed



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I normally refrain from posting much personal information on the forum because it's, well, just that. Personal. 

However, I need to call on any fellow Christians out there for a prayer request. I have been without a job for 3 months now. The longest I've ever gone w/o being able to find another job. I normally would not have resigned from one job without having another lined up but, in this case waiting it out was just not an option. I had enough money to pay my bills for 3 months w/o having to worry and I figured that I would have no problems finding a job quickly. Guess I was wrong. lol I'm apparently too qualified and educated to get jobs working at Toys-R-Us stocking shelves and local Taco joints making taco's (I've applied for anything just to have income). Never even heard back from them. But even with a 2 year degree in Drafting & Design, and 8 years experience spread across Mechanical and Architectural Drafting, I'm still not qualified enough to get any of the drafting jobs I've applied for. No Civil experience and it seems like every single drafting job out there is at a Civil Engineering firm. 

Anyway, I would appreciate any prayers. I have family that has helped us financially, and I know they will continue to do so, but as a man it's just not a good feeling not being able to be the provider. 

And on a side note, If you're a white male in the US, you can pretty much forget getting a loan to start a business.... Ask me how I know.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

-Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk-


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

prayers sent


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

It'll be ok, just hang in there. A couple years ago I went without work for about 3 to 4 months and just about gave up hope finding a job. I have been an electrician for some 24 years and NEVER had a problem finding a job when I needed it. Then Obamer got his dumb *** in there and there I was, unemployed. Never filed for unemployment in my WHOLE LIFE and this one time I needed it they denied me, go figure. Needless to say, I WAS PISSED !!! I took any kind of side work I could just to get me by. Luckily my wife stayed employed throughout it all and we made it through it. I am now making more money per hour than I ever have. So take this as a sign that if you hang in there sooner or later it WILL get better, just gotta keep your head up and not get frustrated at the world. Hope you find a job soon, and good luck man !!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks guys. Got a few calls today. Some interviews scheduled. Prayer works!


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Best of luck to you. God works wonders in this world. Have a blessed week!


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Praying for you and your family man! It's hard when we don't know what God's plans are for us, especially when it doesn't seem to make any sense, but it will all work out... Keep your head up brother!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I understand the need to leave one place before finding another. I've been there and it can be scary. With prayers and positive thoughts & wishes from friends and family, not to mention your God-given talents, you will find something. 

Wishing you the best. 

Good luck with the interviews!
D


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks D. Glad to see you're still hanging around.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I come back every so often. I miss you guys :grouphug:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Aw. :bigok:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Everything always happens for a reason, I know it might not feel like he has a plan fir you but I'm sure he does. Just try to stick it out and hold tight, he will put you were you need to be. Prayers will be sent!


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

I know what it's like. There was a time about ten years ago where i had a hard time keeping work. Longest I was out was 7 months and it felt horrible. That was when I got the job I am at now. Best fit I think I could have ever found. Dont give up. Prayers Sent.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, I got a job at a local sammich shop. Not a dream job & I haven't had a job in a long time where I had to be in my feet all day, but, bills gotta be paid & they offered me a job on the spot starting tomorrow. So..... Guess we'll see how long I last.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's good news Jon. Good luck dealing with the customers. That would be my downfall.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe culinary is your thing can't knock it til ya try it....might love it and open your own sammich shop


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've worked in a few kitchens. Fried catfish, chicken & grilled burgers through part of college. Lol also was kitchen manager at a chicken finger place for a while part time. So I've been there. Have often dreamed of opening my own restaurant. Threw around the idea of starting with a concessions trailer & working my way up. Who knows. I have always wanted to be my own boss. Lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck bud, concession trailor is a cool idea, we looked at that before opening my wife's bakery. My also consider vending machines, I've heard people doin good with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It'll happen Jon. And from where you least expect it. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, I can tell you one thing.... I am NOT cut out to work in that kitchen! lol

At least I lasted one day. That's pretty sad but... I gave it a shot. My whole body aches today. Everything hurts. Everything's Stiff. I'm still so tired this morning I can hardly move. 5 straight hours of slinging around 20lb hams and small turkeys and boxes and dishes... Not for me... I've worked in 2 kitchens before, and neither of them were that crazy or un-organized.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm sorry that happened to you. Sometimes things have a mysterious ways of working there way out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want to open my own store SO bad. I can taste it. But finding the $$$ to get started is like a 1 in a Million shot for a White male in the US


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Just reading this P. Still praying tht u find something better and more suite to fit ur wants and needs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

